# Should I get TV fixed



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I need some advice. I have a samsung 40 inch led TV I purchased in DEC 2012. when ever I am watching something with light colors on the screen you can see these 4 dots two on top and two on bottom. It looks like it might be some kind of image burn in. I talked to samsung and they send me an e-mail with a bunch of info about sending it in for repair. Do you think I should send it in ? If I do send it in I will have to pay for shipping and loose my TV for a few weeks. I am just worried they might not be able to fix the problem and just send back my TV the way it is.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is there no local repair shop you could take it too? Perhaps an authrorized Samsung service center? I’d be concerned about shipping a TV unless you had the original box.

If the problem you describe is readily apparent, and not something that’s intermittent, then there’s a good chance they can repair it. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

